# Knife Rust-How to remove?



## Malibu Sky (Feb 28, 2006)

I purchased a new set of Henckels knives a few months ago to replace a set we had received as a wedding present many moons ago.  I have not been real happy with the new set and decided to read the info that came with them and was dismayed to learn that they were made in China, not Germany.    

I took the steak knives out of the dishwasher today and they were all were looking really rusty, my old German Henckels never had this problem.  I used a plastic brillo pad and soap to clean them, I proceeded to stab may finger, had blood everywhere and the rust still would not come off.  

So, forgetting by sliced finger (it really hurts), what can I use to get the rust off of the knives without slicing off a finger?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rust problem*

I also have the rust problem on a table knives in a set or fairly new Oneida silverware.  

What causes it and how can I get the rust off?   (Looks terrible when I set the table using this.)

Nancy


----------



## KenK (Feb 28, 2006)

Rub a cork on it with an abrasive cleaner, like Ajax Comet or Babo. Sprinkle the powered cleasner onto the wet knife blade, then rub with the cork (use a cork from a wine bottle...that keeps fingers away, too.

 This is one time Bon Ami doesn't do so well. Need some elbo grease. 

I never heard of Stainless Steel rusting (flatwear)....and our (old) Henckels say Germany.  But we never use the dishwasher for them...just wash & wipe. (The Henckel blades aren't stainless...because that kind of steel doesn't hold a sharp edge so well.)  ( Except Wilkenson SS  double edged blades....) Wilkensons knives also stink, though.

I'll go on the PX site and see if Henckels have anything still made in Germany.  Maybe they were also sold out to that company that buys great names and ruins the products.


----------



## KenK (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like there are two branded knifes with the Henckels brand.  The better ones have the twins & say Zwelling...not the single preson as a logo...still can't find country of origin.

This site has info even on cleaning the knives:

http://www.zwilling.com/country/it/language/en/sql/kapitel/details/1577/seiten/0

This is the discription of ONE steak knife from Zwelling 5 star.  It is from the bx site....and note the customs charge.  I could not find the set.  They no longer list a country of origin....but I wonder if there are any customs charges from items form China, anyway?

"...Zwilling® J.A. Henckels Five Star 4 1/2" Steak Knife 
Price...$29.00     

A combination of the Four Star blade and the unique, ergonomically designed TwinStar handle. Handwashing recommended.

Size:  4½" blade 

Henckels pioneered the introduction of quality-control procedures in the cutlery industry and still adheres to exacting standards, combined with leading-edge technology and development to create its superior products.

This item is shipped through the United States Postal Service.  Exact delivery date is not available from this shipper.


U.S. customs charges may be applied..."


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Malibu Sky said:
			
		

> I took the steak knives out of the dishwasher today and they were all were looking really rusty, my old German Henckels never had this problem.  I used a plastic brillo pad and soap to clean them, I proceeded to stab may finger, had blood everywhere and the rust still would not come off.


They should have NEVER gone in the dishwasher.


----------



## DenMar (Feb 28, 2006)

The best rust remover on the market is called Wink.  It comes in a brown bottle and can be found at most major groc. stores.  The stuff works wonders.  Good luck.


----------



## Cat (Feb 28, 2006)

Any good copper cleaner will work to remove all stains/blemishes. Also removes cloudiness from stainless steel lined pots and pans, both inside and out. I like the powder made by Revere. The cork/cleanser works OK. For even more effective stain removal, make a paste out of the cleanser and a few drops of white vinegar.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 28, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Maybe they were also sold out to that company that buys great names and ruins the products.



I didn't think Cendant was in the knife business?


----------



## nicklinneh (Feb 28, 2006)

Henckel's still makes knives at Solingen, look for 2 twins on the blade. The one twin (is that an oxymoron?) knives are made elsewhere. Mine have never rusted, one or two, but I never put them in the dishwasher (chlorine in the d/w powder). -------ken
p.s. NSF in a circle is apparently their trademark and it is on some of my knives--- no stain friodur (ice-hardened). I think you might get a replacement for a 2-twin knife for rusting, but I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 28, 2006)

When I complained to Onida years ago about my kitchen stainless steel cutlery developing rust spots they asked me if I had a dishwasher -yes I do & of course put the cutlery in it. They then asked if I used 'lemon scent' dishwasher detergent -any brand - again yes I did. They said it was the acidic lemon additive in the dishwasher detergent -every brand was guilty. They also said that the same thing would happen from leaving a fork in pickle juice (vinegar) for a long time or repeatedly and also leaving ketchup or mustard on a knife for an extended period of time. I switched to the regular dishwasher detergent and rinse off any acidic food from the cutlery before putting it in the dishwasher as I usually only need to run it 2 or 3 times a week. My cutlery has not developed any new spots and the new pieces purchased a few years ago show no signs of spotting at all.
I would complain to Henckles if you havent used lemon scent dishwasher detergent. You would expect better quality for the price of their knives!
~Diane


----------



## Cat (Feb 28, 2006)

nicklinneh said:
			
		

> Henckel's still makes knives at Solingen, look for 2 twins on the blade. The one twin (is that an oxymoron?) knives are made elsewhere. Mine have never rusted, one or two, but I never put them in the dishwasher (chlorine in the d/w powder). -------ken
> p.s. NSF in a circle is apparently their trademark and it is on some of my knives--- no stain friodur (ice-hardened). I think you might get a replacement for a 2-twin knife for rusting, but I'm not sure about the others.



Just FYI, NSF  in a circle is the trademark stamp of the National Sanitation Foundation, meaning that they have approved the design as not being conducive to the development of abnormal counts of bacteria and other pathogens. You will find this on the Henckels with the one-piece plastic handles that do not have rivets, and seal completely to the bolster. 

If the knives were made using the no stain friodur process, those words will be spelled out on the blade.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Mar 1, 2006)

moonstone said:
			
		

> When I complained to Onida years ago about my kitchen stainless steel cutlery developing rust spots they asked me if I had a dishwasher -yes I do & of course put the cutlery in it. They then asked if I used 'lemon scent' dishwasher detergent -any brand - again yes I did. They said it was the acidic lemon additive in the dishwasher detergent -every brand was guilty. They also said that the same thing would happen from leaving a fork in pickle juice (vinegar) for a long time or repeatedly and also leaving ketchup or mustard on a knife for an extended period of time. I switched to the regular dishwasher detergent and rinse off any acidic food from the cutlery before putting it in the dishwasher as I usually only need to run it 2 or 3 times a week. My cutlery has not developed any new spots and the new pieces purchased a few years ago show no signs of spotting at all.
> I would complain to Henckles if you havent used lemon scent dishwasher detergent. You would expect better quality for the price of their knives!
> ~Diane



Who would have thunk....lemon dishwasher detergent could cause rust, Ialso have been using a "grapefruit" scented dish soap in the sink..a double wammy.  

Thanks for the great advise,  will try the cork (great, I get to open a bottle of wine)  , look or some Wink and cooper cleaner...and keep them out of the dishwasher!!


----------



## vic714 (Mar 1, 2006)

Malibu Sky said:
			
		

> I proceeded to stab may finger, had blood everywhere and the rust still would not come off.



I was going to say that blood should work pretty well but I see you tried that one.   

Hope your finger is doing better.

Victor


----------



## nicklinneh (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for telling us what that NSF circle means. ---ken


----------

